# troubleshoot Western Unimount



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

I am trying to trouble shoot my western unimount I have on my 90 chevy PU.
My problem is two things. First off I cannot get the upper pins to line up with the plate/bar that holds up the light/pump assy. I push it back but it will not go all the way it stops before it goes on the post on light bar. Second problem is I got powr to the plow, lights etc. but the plow will not go up or down side to side and so on. I am wondering if it is a connection to the battery from soilenoid because I put new battery in this summer but havn't had plow hooked up til now to try it. I tried tightning the nut because wire could be wiggled a little bit but now it is getting looser as I turn it so I am wondering if the post broke in the soilenoid itself? All help is needed cause I need to get plow going since it snowed tonight and I know its around the corner. 

PS this is my first season with this plow and truck so that is why I am a little confussed.

Thanks guys


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

My answer to your first question would be that it sounds like the lift chain is to tight stopping you from pushing the lift assembly all the way back to attach the link bars.
As for the plow not operating you certainly could have a bad solenoid or wires to it, does it "click" at all when you move the controller to lift or angle?
Try it without the plow plugged and check for battery voltage at your power plug lead if it does. Test the motor alone too.
Does your controller power up? There is a fuse for that if it doesn't
If all checks out then you first should have the controller tested and the the wiring lead to the plow.
 John...


----------



## neetchracer (Sep 13, 2005)

Seen this a million times with our plow here at work.

First off switch the small gauge wire from the solenoid to the negative side, not the positive side(or the other way, can't remember)

Then when that works, push the joystick down and drop the cylinder some slacking the lift chain, hook it up and you should be good.


----------

